# Cr20E, Tecumseh AH600,EngineRunningFullThrottleWithNO Load



## oldgeezer69 (Mar 21, 2017)

Toro Cr20E, Model# 38116, 2Stroke Tecumseh AH600.
Old unit pulled from basement.
carb was rebuilt. 
engine runs wide open, Full Throttle under no load.
Air vane Governor not pulling throttle plate closed.
spring checks out ok when compared to new one.
plastic Governor very loose at mounting point(Pivot Point)
Very slight wear on this plastic stem. 
Plenty of lubrication on stem and around Mounting Hole (looks like NeverSeize-Yikes!)
The hole for the plastic pivot is in cast aluminum, so I imagine it should be more durable than the plastic pivot stem.
The location hole seems slightly out of round, But this might be my eyes
This sloppiness in the pivot may however be normal, as I have no idea what it looked like when new.
Has anyone seen anything similar to this.???

many many models of Toro had this airvane governor setup
BTW The throttle plate moves freely without sticking, when I manually move the governor rod (air vane removed), so not a carb issue.
I am testing with the upper and lower plastic covers removed.

UPDATE::
Spring + PlasticVane Replaced, Rod is not obstructed
AirVane governor is now PARTIALLY pulling on throttle Plate (Running with covers off).
Perhaps AirPressure build up -- is escaping, with covers removed??
Could this be a contributing issue, Air pressure not building at airVane ??
Do I need the RedPlasticShroudCovers in place to adjust the carb ?
Any Help Appreciated
Thanks in Advance


----------

